
Ask HN: Any non-Comcast users experiencing internet issues? - hw
Seem to be having issues connecting to certain sites on both Comcast and tethering on T-mo. Some sites like Youtube are fine though. Anyone else having issues on non-Comcast ISPs?
======
mrskitch
Just started seeing issues as well on Comcast:
[http://downdetector.com/status/comcast-
xfinity](http://downdetector.com/status/comcast-xfinity) seems like there's
potentially large issues rn

------
dfcab
@ComcastCares "Some customers are having issues with their XFINITY Internet
service. We apologize & appreciate your patience while we work to fix."
[https://twitter.com/comcastcares/status/927605656248451072](https://twitter.com/comcastcares/status/927605656248451072)

------
leesalminen
Many of our customers are experiencing issues reaching our load balancers in
Northern Virginia. Not sure what's up.

------
kevin2r
Here in south florida I'm having connectivity issues to some websites like,
facebook, twitter, hackernews, etc.

------
didyousaymeow
Yes - we have customers all over NA and have received a couple of reports so
far

